# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  не проходит зачет аванса между 60.01 и 60.02 счетами

## eva0609

Помогите кто знает, что нужно делать если в 1С 8,2  не происходит зачет аванса между 60.01 и 60.02 все документы есть, все проведено по некоторым 
контрагентам зачет проходит а  по некоторым нет. Подскажите от чего это зависит и как это поправить. Или нужно делать ручными проводками?:(

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Помогите кто знает, что нужно делать если в 1С 8,2  не происходит зачет аванса между 60.01 и 60.02 все документы есть, все проведено по некоторым 
> контрагентам зачет проходит а  по некоторым нет. Подскажите от чего это зависит и как это поправить. Или нужно делать ручными проводками?:(


С этой проблемой я часто сталкиваюсь, причина копирование документов и замена только сумм и даты, Если я прав хотя бухгалтера часто утверждают что они всегда заводят новый и не копируют, то по оборотно сальдовой (по счету с выборкой контрагента) мы увидем много красноты, необходимо править только ручками - переподвязывать документы реализации и ПКО.

----------


## melger

Скорее всего имеет значение время проведения документов.В прямом смысле поминутно.даже ,если все происходит в один день.

----------


## avddev

Скорее всего не дата а договора расползлись т.е. оплптп набита на один договор а поступление на другой вот и висят они. На один договор надо набивать

----------


## lekhaplaton

да точно говорю вам что  там в результате копирования есть договор и реализация и оплата и все подвязывается в результате копирования к одному договору нужно ручками переподвязывать документы

----------


## regword

Замечено также.В документе Поступление денежных средств на расчетный счет на формирование проводки Д62.02К62.01 влияет реквизит "Способ погашения задолженности".В случае наличия сальдо по 62.01 и 62.02 одиннаковой суммы документ при установке указанного реквизита ,зачет не делает.При смене значения реквизита на "Автоматически" и перепроведении проводка формируется.

----------

